

Copyright Infringer Tries To Shut Down Reporting On Her Infringement - pwg
http://atty4kids.org/petapixel-michael-zhang-exploits-disabled-kids-non-profit-chairman-4-cah/

======
Lockyy
I thought this whole argument was over weeks ago?

It's now devolved into her saying he pulled the DMCA requests because he was
lying all along and she holds the copyrights after all. Despite her previous
emails never hinting at that at all. And her argument to prove she owns the
copyright is that the screen shot has her watermark on it?

Am I right here or am I misunderstanding?

